# Big problem. Need advice



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

OK so I had my phone on the charger. All the sudden I smell something burning. I take thr phone off the charger and its smoking and the charger melted onto the phone metal charger piece.....what should my steps be

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think there is a way to relock it without the USB port I read on another thread but I could be wrong...


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sprovo said:


> OK so I had my phone on the charger. All the sudden I smell something burning. I take thr phone off the charger and its smoking and the charger melted onto the phone metal charger piece.....what should my steps be
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You rooted? What ROM? Kernel? 4G on?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Rooted. Axiom. Franco 97 and nothing on. I know I have to go back to stock. But I have 20% battery left and melted plastic on my charger port

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Buy a new battery and external charger and just swap them out.

But if there is a way to unroot without USB than go that route and get a new phone. Even if there isn't a way to unroot without USB still take it to Verizon and ask for a new one. The worst they can say is no, this phone is rooted and you are back at my first solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i only have 10% left. i cant charge my phone or get it to connect to anything.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sprovo said:


> i only have 10% left. i cant charge my phone or get it to connect to anything.


I don't really know what you should do here. Your best bet would be to buy a new phone, but if that is not possible I would say let it die then take it in but if they pop a battery in and see that it's rooted you may be charged for the device. They will probably just give you a new device and throw it out but of course that is up in the air, also don't quote me on any of this and whatever you do is on you.









There is *NO* way to return to stock without the USB port so that is basically your only option.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd go with an external battery charger, charge up the battery and attempt to unroot as mentioned above. Not sure of any non-usb method of unrooting, though

Oh I didn't see that there isn't any way to unroot without USB


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> There is no way to unroot it without the USB port so that is basically your only option.


You CAN unroot without a USB port with Mobile Odin. THe problem is you CAN'T re lock the bootloader. Buy Mobile Odin in Play Store. Download the 4.02 stock Odin files(can be found in development section). Put them on the root of your sdcard and flash them using Mobile Odin. You will be unrooted, but will not lock the Bootloader.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

My advice? Remove your SystemUI with root explorer after backing everything up to the cloud and thennn turn it in to Verizon. With any luck it won't get past the bootloader ...hopefullyy lol


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

housry23 said:


> You CAN unroot without a USB port with Mobile Odin. THe problem is you CAN'T re lock the bootloader.


So you are not back to stock which means your warranty is still voided, but I admit to your post and will fix mine.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> My advice? Remove your SystemUI with root explorer after backing everything up to the cloud and thennn turn it in to Verizon. With any luck it won't get past the bootloader ...hopefullyy lol


The problem is that the bootloader will still show the unlocked lock at the bottom. I don't know if the VZW reps are smart enough to notice what that means but hey, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

ok so i was able to boot into bootloader and got it to connect. with the root tool from xda or whatever i was able to flash stock and lock it with less than 10% left. but now i just keep bootlooping at the google splash screen. i feel relived tho lol and lost all my nice pictures of my girl


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I seriously doubt that they wouldn't exchange it. If they don't, go to a different VZW store. I think you knew the risks involved in unlocking and rooting your device. It voids the warranty. Hardware problems have NOTHING to do with rooting, so hopefully VZW will replace it for you with no questions asked.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

housry23 said:


> I seriously doubt that they wouldn't exchange it. If they don't, go to a different VZW store. I think you knew the risks involved in unlocking and rooting your device. It voids the warranty. Hardware problems have NOTHING to do with rooting, so hopefully VZW will replace it for you with no questions asked.


but theyre not going to give me a new one right. im still going to have to get a refurbished one sent to me right


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

product :tna 
varient - toro
hw version 9
bootloader v. primekk15
baseband i515ek02 cdma ek05
lock state - locked
signing -production

does this look right


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

sprovo said:


> product :tna
> varient - toro
> hw version 9
> bootloader v. primekk15
> ...


First off Congrats on getting it to connect! That does look correct but go into recovery and do a factory restore and it should boot fine. Still take it back though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I may be completely wrong but I thought i remember being told by someone here or at the verizon store that unlocking the boot loader doesnt break the contract its rooting it that does.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> First off Congrats on getting it to connect! That does look correct but go into recovery and do a factory restore and it should boot fine. Still take it back though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol thanks. i tried already. it doesnt go into recovery, screen just goes black


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Also when at the bootloader you need to run "fastboot lock" obviously without the quotes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> I may be completely wrong but I thought i remember being told by someone here or at the verizon store that unlocking the boot loader doesnt break the contract its rooting it that does.


this is what the verizon rep told me when i bought mine. other than that he didnt really know what he was talking about so i didnt take his word as the golden truth.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

It Looks like the Bootloader is already Locked. I would follow the guide to flash it back to stock with Odin. It may get it booting again. Then you can take it in and get it replaced.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

housry23 said:


> It Looks like the Bootloader is already Locked. I would follow the guide to flash it back to stock with Odin. It may get it booting again. Then you can take it in and get it replaced.


He done stocked it already.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Where you using the stock charger?

I wonder if it was the phone or the charger that caused the issue.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i just got back from the stupid store, i mean verizon store. im getting a replacement sent to me so im without my nexus for the weekend, hopefully it comes monday. i got them to give me a new usb cord and the charger. now im gonna get a refurbished nexus that someone sent back cause of data drops and now the vicious refurbished phone cycle starts... thank you everyone for your help. and delete this thread so verizion doesnt see 

i just found my DX and the battery is swollen. even my spare that wasnt in the phone....bad idea to go ahead and do it anyway?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

sprovo said:


> i just got back from the stupid store, i mean verizon store. im getting a replacement sent to me so im without my nexus for the weekend, hopefully it comes monday. i got them to give me a new usb cord and the charger. now im gonna get a refurbished nexus that someone sent back cause of data drops and now the vicious refurbished phone cycle starts... thank you everyone for your help. and delete this thread so verizion doesnt see
> 
> i just found my DX and the battery is swollen. even my spare that wasnt in the phone....bad idea to go ahead and do it anyway?


Doesn't Verizon sell an external battery charger? You should have just bought than and returned it once you got your refurb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

